# Americans retired in Portugal and Medicare Part B



## loupow (May 27, 2013)

Hello to all you Americans retired in Portugal!
Do you still pay Medicare Part B premiums just in case you might move back stateside or do you just forgo the premiums? Just wondering if it is worth paying the Part B seeing that you would probably never use it. If you try to cancel the Part B how would you go about doing that? Thank you for comments or suggestions!
Louis


----------



## Brazitalian (Nov 1, 2015)

loupow said:


> Hello to all you Americans retired in Portugal!
> Do you still pay Medicare Part B premiums just in case you might move back stateside or do you just forgo the premiums? Just wondering if it is worth paying the Part B seeing that you would probably never use it. If you try to cancel the Part B how would you go about doing that? Thank you for comments or suggestions!
> Louis


Hello Louis,

As far I know you are not able to cancel Part B. My husband is on Medicare, and he used to be on Humana but since he is no longer a resident, he had to go back to the original medicare plan. The only Part we were able to cancel was the prescription plan, which he will have to pay a penalty for not having it, but according to the phone person on the Medicare side, it is like a dollar something a month for every month you don't pay, so at the end of the year it will be like $15 penalty which is cheaper than paying for the prescription plan he will not use. He is still obligated to pay for Part A&B which comes right out of his SS paycheck.

Hope this helps...


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

https://faq.ssa.gov/link/portal/340...erminate-my-Medicare-Part-B-medical-insurance. How to cancel part b . We o not plan to move back, so we will not be paying for B, when we qualify, we carry a full health insurance plan here


----------



## loupow (May 27, 2013)

Thank you Brazitalian and grammymissy for your replies! Thanks for the link for the instructions how to cancel it grammymissy! When I become a full time expat I will most assuredly cancel it. Cannot see spending that money if I will not be able to use it.
grammymissy,if you don't mind what health insurance company do you use, and do they have a website to see their policies. Do they still insure you once you hit 65 years of age?

Thank you,
Louis


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We have a policy from Multicare.pt, and yes they have a website. The full policy we have, had to be purchased before age 60, to continue coverage after age 70. But there are many policies here to choose from. And health costs themselves are very low compared to the US, so some expats only get minimal policies, travel policies, etc.


----------



## loupow (May 27, 2013)

Thank you grammymissy for the information I appreciate it very much.

Louis


----------



## hwangjini (Sep 22, 2016)

If I may ask a related question please. We are thinking of moving to Algarve from the US after our retirement soon.

In terms of health coverage, what do American expats do? I assume they obtain insurance through a private company. If so, what might be the costs (a range will do) for myself and my wife?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Private health insurance can be purchased via agents, banks and online. We saw ranges for us, myself and husband, ranging from 50 euros a month to 500 per month depending on coverage requested. Medical costs are very low here compared to US, doctors visits 30 euros, scans 7.50 etc, so many have the cheaper plans and take the risks. We know someone who spent several days in the hospital and paid 500, not 50,000. It depends how much risk you want, Just like in the US.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwangjini (Sep 22, 2016)

grammymissy said:


> Private health insurance can be purchased via agents, banks and online. We saw ranges for us, myself and husband, ranging from 50 euros a month to 500 per month depending on coverage requested. Medical costs are very low here compared to US, doctors visits 30 euros, scans 7.50 etc, so many have the cheaper plans and take the risks. We know someone who spent several days in the hospital and paid 500, not 50,000. It depends how much risk you want, Just like in the US.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hello Grammymissy. First, thank you for the information. Second, I like your name. 

This is very useful information as we plan our future. Medical care seems to be quite affordable there, which is good news.

And, as along as I have your attention, would you provide me with a range or guesstimation on what average monthly living costs are in Algarve? I plan on having a modest rental of around 900 to 1,000 square feet, or buying a flat.

Again, many thanks to you. We are just beginning to look at Portugal so any information is appreciated and valuable.


----------

